# Image Fluke- Person in hell



## DarkEyes (Jul 25, 2004)

Either it's just my imagination, or there appears to be a person in this image I did up on my computer using image editing effects.

I was trying for a burning fire type appearance in this image, which I was going to use as a background for something, but when I was doing it, noticed a figure starting to appear at it's centre.

See if you can detect what I'm Babbling about.


----------



## malachite (Jul 25, 2004)

Looks like you sent _Buddha_ to hell  :shock:


----------



## Darfion (Aug 2, 2004)

I see it. What's it carrying?


----------



## DarkEyes (Aug 3, 2004)

You see it holding something? my imagination didn't take me that far.


----------



## Luminosity (Aug 3, 2004)

Looks like it has a ball of fire in its upturned palm and its face looks like the one in the painting titled 'The Scream' ( shown below )


----------

